# [Radeon] Jeux 3D

## sephiroth2

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème assez gênant, je ne peux pas lancer de jeux 3D sans que celui ci me freeze tout le système à son lancement.

Que ce soit UT2004, UT2003, jeux 3D avec wine...

Avec ou sans compiz (celui-ci marche très bien).

Je ne sais pas d'où celà pourrait venir.

Et comment récupérer les logs si le système plante (je suis obligé de rebooter en faisant CTRL+ALT+IMPR ECRAN).

Merci d'avance, ci-joint mon xorg.conf, glxinfo.

```
$cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "Mouse0"

   Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

   Option      "GARTSize" "64"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280 x 1200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection
```

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_MESAX_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

3 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x54 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

16 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x55  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x56  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x57  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x59  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Rien de particulier dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log après un crash ?

----------

## sephiroth2

Comment est-ce que je peux voir le contenu si ça crash et que système freeze ? (car si on peut, ça m'intéresserai de savoir comment !   :Very Happy:  ).

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah, au démarrage suivant. J'ai peur qu'il ne frise sans crier gare mais bon... sait-on jamais ! Regarde aussi s'il y a des erreurs/avertissement à l'initialisation de la carte.

Si ta carte est supportée (i.e. fait partie de la dernière ou l'avant-dernière génération) , tu peux toujours essayer x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd (qui est dans la branche de test de Portage). Bon, pour les jeux 3D, il faudrait alors attendre un peu. Mais ce n'est qu'une question de mois (2 ou 3). Au passage cela répond à la petite pique de Temet dans les chroniques de geeks.  :Razz: 

EDIT: Si ce n'est déjà fait, vois si la situation s'améliore en commentant la ligne spécifiant la GARTSize dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf. J'ai déjà eu des problèmes en voulant m'amuser avec les options de radeon.

----------

## sephiroth2

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bah, au démarrage suivant. J'ai peur qu'il ne frise sans crier gare mais bon... sait-on jamais ! Regarde aussi s'il y a des erreurs/avertissement à l'initialisation de la carte.
> 
> Si ta carte est supportée (i.e. fait partie de la dernière ou l'avant-dernière génération) , tu peux toujours essayer x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd (qui est dans la branche de test de Portage). Bon, pour les jeux 3D, il faudrait alors attendre un peu. Mais ce n'est qu'une question de mois (2 ou 3). Au passage cela répond à la petite pique de Temet dans les chroniques de geeks. 
> 
> EDIT: Si ce n'est déjà fait, vois si la situation s'améliore en commentant la ligne spécifiant la GARTSize dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf. J'ai déjà eu des problèmes en voulant m'amuser avec les options de radeon.

 

Elle n'est malheuresement pas supportée par radeonhd (Xpress 1150 de la famille des X200M => R300), mais pour la 3D, celle-ci fonctionnait dans ma première installation de gentoo donc je me pose des questions   :Laughing: 

Mais vu que c'était pas moi qui l'avait installée...   :Mad: 

Et le GARTSize, que je le commente ou pas, ça fait exactement la même chose !

Quant aux logs:

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
```

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x3fff3000 is: 0x3fff3000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0x41ff4000
```

Et voilà !

Bonne journée !

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai moi-même une Radeon Xpress 1100... sous gNewSense. Mais enfin, il n'y a pas de raison qu'elle fonctionne moins bien avec Gentoo. Côté configuration, c'est le néant. Je laisse X Server (version 1.4.0.90) se débrouiller comme un grand :

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"

EndSection
```

Il me charge bien le pilote radeon :

```
(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 6.8.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 4.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
```

----------

## sephiroth2

Bonsoir,

je viens d'essayer avec ta section Device, mais ça ne change rien, ça charge bien radeon, mais avec le jeu... écran noir   :Sad: 

C'est super louche quand même.. je vois pas d'où peut provenir l'erreur, si encore y'avait un message d'erreur...   :Mad: 

Si t'as une autre idée, n'hésite pas, ton aide est appréciable !   :Wink: 

Bonne soirée !

----------

## Magic Banana

Effectivement, ça n'aide pas beaucoup. Si c'est un portable, as-tu jeté un coup d'œil sur http://www.linux-laptop.net et http://tuxmobil.org ?

----------

## sephiroth2

Oui, mais rien de plus !   :Confused: 

Bon ok, j'ai menti, extreme tuxracer marche comme jeu 3D, mais pas d'autres comme UT ou World of Warcraft sous wine, dès que je lance le jeu en plein écran, écran noir, ou en mode windowed, écran noir aussi, bureau qui répond plus, souris qui rame, obligé de redémarrer sauvagement avec impr. écran (S+U+B).

Si vous avez des idées...   :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tous les jeux libres fonctionnent correctement  ? Essaie xmoto, openarena, nexuiz, ... et amuse toi bien !  :Laughing: 

----------

## sephiroth2

Ah tiens, nexuiz marche aussi !

Bon je sais... le driver radeon n'accepte que des jeux libres... ouais ça doit être ça...   :Laughing: 

Non franchement là je suis un peu démuni !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah, c'est peut-être un problème lié à Wine alors, non ?

----------

## sephiroth2

Je sais pas, j'ai testé avec d'autres versions de wine, sans grand effet, alors que sous ubuntu, ça marche sans problèmes.

De plus, quand j'avais installé fglrx, là pas de soucis, ut2004 et WoW se lancaient bien, d'où mon interrogation   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Continues à t'amuser avec des jeu libres. À chaque nouveau jeu libre qui fonctionne correctement, les probabilité d'un problème lié à Wine augmentent ! Maintenant je n'ai jamais utilisé Wine. Je sais toutefois qu'il a un outil de configuration. As-tu fouillé de ce côté là ?

----------

## sephiroth2

Oui, j'ai regardé, mais ça ne donne rien !

Bon tant pis, tu as raison, je vais continuer à tester les jeux libres pour voir si ça marche aussi !   :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, parce que faire tourner une appli Windows hors de Windows, c'est plutôt bancal, voire contre-nature. Wine, c'est sympa, mais franchement, rien ne vaut l'original (= win sur win et GPL sur NUX)  :Wink: 

----------

## sephiroth2

Je remonte ce sujet...

Je suis vraiment embêté, sous ubuntu et chakra, radeon marche nickel, et sous gentoo ça me fait toujours ce freeze total du système.

Je croyais que ça venait de mesa, j'essaye maintes et maintes versions, toujours pareil...

Vous n'avez vraiment aucune idée ?

Merci d'avance...   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

t'as comparés les versions ubuntu vs gentoo? le xorg.conf?

Un truc aussi ça serait peut-être un use flag ou C flag qu'un paquet quelconque aime pas. Et là pour trouver c'est pas simple.

(files nous donc ton make.conf, sait-on jamais)

----------

## sephiroth2

Voici mon make.conf:

```
$ cat /etc/make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 X acl acpi alsa avahi branding pch symlink bzip2 cairo cdr cli

cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam

subversion autoipd -gallium firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer qt4 -gtk 

kerberos automount ldap libnotify midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls -nptl 

nptlonly glib win32codecs rtsp mysql ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf png ppds pppd 

python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification

svg -tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml -hal iconv -ipv6 isdnlog jpeg

xorg embedded xv zlib usb glitz xcb dvb dbus -gnutls hal oss nsplugin win32codecs a52

aac aalib libv4l2 java v4l v4l2 x264 xinerama mdnsresponder-compat gtk -apm

jack -kde4 -kde kdeprefix webkit xvid vhook theora 3dnow altivec amr xcomposite xrandr"

LINGUAS="fr"

 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

DVB_CARDS=""

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

```

----------

## kwenspc

ouais bon... on peut pas dire côté CFLAG que ce soit agressif  :Laughing: 

Hum nettoies un peu tes USE, t'es des doublons. Vu d'ici je vois pas trop ce qui pourrait influer sur ton CG.

Je serais d'avis de faire comme Magic Banana, c'est déprécié de bidouiller soit-même les options du driver now (sauf dans certains cas bien précis)

Il est probable aussi que certains paquets de ta bécane soient pas totalement à jour. (portage se "ch*e" dessus parfois).

Un ptit 

```
eix | grep -E "^\[U\]" | wc -l
```

  pour voir si il y en a. Si tel est le cas vire le "| wc -l" à la fin pour voir lesquels, et emerge les.

Bon de là à ce que ça influe sur toute la chaine xorg/CG... sait on jamais.

Tu fais un ptit revdep-rebuild après pour voir. 

Sinon compares les versions entre ubuntu et gentoo.

----------

